# Gloves or no gloves



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know about you guys but I can't do plumbing with gloves on ...
I noticed some guys here wear some type gloves ...

So what is it ?

Gloves or no gloves


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I gave my gloves to my wife ,,, nuff said


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stretching it a bit thin there buddy? 
:laughing:

Depends on the job. I do more work with large bore carbon and stainless, either groove or with a welder. If the job warants, ill wear tig gloves or high-dexterity mechanics gloves. Usually none though.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Stretching it a bit thin there buddy?
> :laughing:
> 
> Depends on the job. I do more work with large bore carbon and stainless, either groove or with a welder. If the job warants, ill wear tig gloves or high-dexterity mechanics gloves. Usually none though.


Yah you were just saying it was slow ... One more thing to talk about


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Yah you were just saying it was slow ... One more thing to talk about


I meant your provocative thread titles! :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I wear leather gloves when I'm breaking up concrete, ugly gloves when running a sewer machine and I try to wear nitrile gloves when dealing with gross drain stuff. For the majority of my working career, I've been one to not wear gloves, kneepads, back braces, ear muffs, etc. I've always cleaned drains with ugly gloves but I'm trying to be more mindfull of my body when doing the other tasks.








Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

None unless I'm running a sewer machine, I sort of like the skin on my palms.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> I meant your provocative thread titles! :laughing:


Lmao ... Every title I put you guys you think it's sex related ... Lol

Get your mind out of the gutter... Lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"Soft or Hard?" 

Type K in rolls or straight lengths?

^Consider that a gift
:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not usually a glove wearer, unless its obvious poo duty, or running a sewer machine. Need to get better about that.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't wear gloves, can't work with them on. Even if it -25 C out and I'm working on a submersible pump I won't wear them

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont normally wear gloves except for sewer work. I use alot of disposable nitrile on sewer work.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Always wore gloves, soldering waste and vent all day without them would result in burns that I don't even want to think about.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ugly gloves for sewer or drain, disposables if augering a commode if I remember to get them before I am in the house. Otherwise it's a rarity.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

The only time I wear leather gloves is if I'm working with black pipe in the summer sun.

I do try to pull on leather over rubber gloves for rodding work, though. 


Gloves are for sissies and sparkies :yes::laughing::jester:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> The only time I wear leather gloves is if I'm working with black pipe in the summer sun.
> 
> I do try to pull on leather over rubber gloves for rodding work, though.
> 
> ...



I guess I am a sissy then! I don't even camera without a nitrile barrier!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I guess I am a sissy then! I don't even camera without a nitrile barrier!


That's better than being a sparky :thumbsup::laughing::jester:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I wear leather gloves when I'm breaking up concrete, ugly gloves when running a sewer machine and I try to wear nitrile gloves when dealing with gross drain stuff. For the majority of my working career, I've been one to not wear gloves, kneepads, back braces, ear muffs, etc. I've always cleaned drains with ugly gloves but I'm trying to be more mindfull of my body when doing the other tasks.
> 
> Paul


Same as you. You must also have a great mind. Lol


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> I guess I am a sissy then! I don't even camera without a nitrile barrier!


I don't either, when you see the corn floating around you know it just got real.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I try and wear nitriles all the time, for other stuff the home depot gardening gloves, ugly's for sewer, leather for 1/4" cables, i try and wear knee pads when I remember


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I worked with a guy when I was an apprentice that cut the tendons in his hand. He had to have a cast on for 4 months and lost half sensation in that hand. He always wore gloves after that. I used to think about gloves being for sissies just like not standing on the top of the ladder or putting my back into stuff I shouldn't. 

I've been realizing that my hands, back, knees, shoulders and every other part of my body are the very thing that guarantees my living. I don't always wear the PPE I should but, I try to do it more everyday. I would rather be a sissy with fully functional hands than a tough guy that's all crippled up. I don't do it because I'm afraid, I do it because its the best way I can guarantee I can continue to provide for my family.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I wear brown jersey gloves... I need my hands to talk..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I wear brown jersey gloves... I need my hands to talk..


What are you, Italian?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> What are you, Italian?


German


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't work with gloves on. Can't get anything done with the stupid things on.

If it's super-freezing cold I'll sometimes wear them until I get warmed up, but not much fine work gets done with them on. I'll wear one on the MAPP bottle hand when soldering in the cold sometimes.

But for hand protection, almost never. My hands are well callused. I can dig ditches all day, every day for weeks if necessary and I'll never get blisters.

*EDIT:* Reading more of the thread - I guess I do wear some rubber gloves when drain cleaning. Don't particularly want to touch that nasty stuff too much. And when doing tons of black pipe threading, gloves keep you a bit less filthy - it's rough work, and gloves don't really slow you down.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I worked with a guy when I was an apprentice that cut the tendons in his hand. He had to have a cast on for 4 months and lost half sensation in that hand. He always wore gloves after that. I used to think about gloves being for sissies just like not standing on the top of the ladder or putting my back into stuff I shouldn't.
> 
> I've been realizing that my hands, back, knees, shoulders and every other part of my body are the very thing that guarantees my living. I don't always wear the PPE I should but, I try to do it more everyday. I would rather be a sissy with fully functional hands than a tough guy that's all crippled up. I don't do it because I'm afraid, I do it because its the best way I can guarantee I can continue to provide for my family.


After reading that it almost makes me think I should wear gloves more often, but I probably won't. They slow me down and make me fumble with tools and parts too much.

I had a helper a few years back who wore gloves constantly. I loaned him my tin of plumber's grease once and I'll be damned if he didn't dig out the grease with his gloves on to lube some threads with :blink:. He gave me back a near empty tin and 1/2 the contents was still on his glove 

I refrained from kicking him in the britches, but after that day he was never allowed to touch my grease tin again :no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> After reading that it almost makes me think I should wear gloves more often, but I probably won't. They slow me down and make me fumble with tools and parts too much.
> 
> I had a helper a few years back who wore gloves constantly. I loaned him my tin of plumber's grease once and I'll be damned if he didn't dig out the grease with his gloves on to lube some threads with :blink:. He gave me back a near empty tin and 1/2 the contents was still on his glove
> 
> I refrained from kicking him in the britches, but after that day he was never allowed to touch my grease tin again :no:


 Grease tin? From sexhour?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

If I am camera a house I use surgical gloves style

Working with black gas pipe is use jerseys gloves

Running sewer machine I use welding gloves


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear gloves a lot. The grippy ones a great for glueing up pipe, 4" with one hand is easy to grip. And a wide variety for other tasks. They have saved countless knuckles. 

I also wear shoes. I doubt anyone would call me a sissy.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> I wear gloves a lot. The grippy ones a great for glueing up pipe, 4" with one hand is easy to grip. And a wide variety for other tasks. They have saved countless knuckles.
> 
> I also wear shoes. I doubt anyone would call me a sissy.


Shoes? :blink:...seriously?!

Real men run pipe barefoot :yes:


:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I wear nitrle gloves. Anytime. Ia m working on plumbing. I keep about 10 in my back pocket.You never know what kind of human waste some a hole put down the kitchen sink


----------



## plumbershelper (Aug 20, 2012)

We always wear thick latex gloves. If you get the sizing just a little too small, you won't fumble the tools or small parts, but that said we do mostly service work around toilets and drains. If I'm out in the yard digging up a waterline, I may wear some work gloves or none at all.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I want wearing any gloves, after the plastic surgery, I still have no feeling in my finger, and limited mobility.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Catlin987987 said:


> I want wearing any gloves, after the plastic surgery, I still have no feeling in my finger, and limited mobility.


That makes my hand hurt. 
Would wearing gloves have prevented that from happening?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

No glove? No love!

Know glove. Know love.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

HSI said:


> That makes my hand hurt.
> Would wearing gloves have prevented that from happening?


Kevlar ones like tin bashers wear would have


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Catlin987987 said:


> I want wearing any gloves, after the plastic surgery, I still have no feeling in my finger, and limited mobility.


How did that injury occur?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> I want wearing any gloves, after the plastic surgery, I still have no feeling in my finger, and limited mobility.


Exactly what I saw but the cut was in the palm and effected the whole hand. They have new gloves that are like the mechanics gloves but for tighter. They are kevlar and cut resistant.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

All commercial sites here have a gloves at all times policy. Ninja gloves for general, leather riggers for hot works and fingerless clad for anything that involves finger dexterity. Its a pain but ive lost count of the number of hand cuts ive avoided so i Dont complain.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> How did that injury occur?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Insulating with canvas and slipped with a utility knife in my hand. I didn't even feel it. It was just a tingling with warm water running down my arm, but it was blood and not water. This happened on a Friday and Monday morning I got plastic surgery.


----------

